

Ask HN: How can I learn reverse engineering? - hacjjjjjjjj


======
cnvogel
"Reverse engineering" is too broad of a term.

Do you want to jailbreak the newest smartphone? Or want to repurpose some neat
and cheap childrens' toy into a spectrum analyzer?

Maybe your central heating has a odd habit of keeping your bedroom too hot,
and the office too cold even though the thermostat is set correctly?

Reverse engineering by itself is just a tool for building things, because once
you figured out how something works, the fun begins when you start tinkering
it into something the original designers had not forseen.

So, to cut this philosophical post short: Get yourself a _problem_ you want to
solve, then read all you can about it. If it involves reverse-engineering,
e.g. analyzing something not yet documented, you'll have to solve that on the
way.

And you'll know to ask the specific questions (e.g.: How do I find out the
right connection to pins I suspect to be a JTAG port? How can I find out which
bits in the serial protocol might stand for what?) when you've come there.

------
dkersten
[http://www.amazon.com/Reversing-Secrets-Engineering-Eldad-
Ei...](http://www.amazon.com/Reversing-Secrets-Engineering-Eldad-
Eilam/dp/0764574817/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293305102&sr=8-1)

------
runjake
O'Reilly's Security Warrior, while a bit outdated should give you a good
overview of the RE landscape and it'll give you enough meat to see where your
interests lie.

------
meadhikari
A methodology for reverse engineering

<http://www.npd-solutions.com/remethod.html>

------
seven
<http://www.crackmes.de/>

------
_0ffh
Google Fravia!

